# भारत | Bhārata | India



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*भारत*
_Bharat_
*India 







*

उत्तरं यत् समुद्रस्य हिमाद्रेश्चैव दक्षिणम् | वर्ष तद् भारतं नाम भारती यत्र सन्तति:||

Uttaram Yat Samudrasya Himadreschaiva Dakshinam | Varsham Tad Bharatam Nama Bharati Yatra Santatih ||

The country that lies north of the ocean and south of the snowy mountains is called Bhārata. There dwell the descendants of Bharata.

-- Vishnu Purana, II, 3.1 ​


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*Meenakshi Amman Temple **मिनाक्षी अम्मन मंदिर*
Madurai, Tamil Nadu













































Pics by Kevin Standage​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great thread.


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

Yellow Fever said:


> great thread.


Thank you! 😊


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*Kusum Sarovar कुसुम सरोवर*
Mathura, Uttar Pradesh









Wikipedia









Monsoon Sunset at Kusum Sarovar by Thomas Pirolt on Flickr









17th century Kusum Sarovar by Thomas Pirolt on Flickr​


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*Kandariya Mahadev Temple कन्दारिया महादेव मंदिर *
Khajuraho, Madhya Pradesh































*kevinstandagephotography*​


----------



## Ruso178 (Jan 27, 2020)

Impresionantes esas obras.!


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*Hawa Mahal हवा महल *
Jaipur, Rajasthan









Photo by Kirti Kalla on Unsplash 









Photo by Ibrahim Rifath on Unsplash 









Photo by Luqman Hariz on Unsplash​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Can we see the side of it?


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Can we see the side of it?


watch this video


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*Konark Sun Temple कोणार्क सूर्य मन्दिर*
Konark, Odisha


























































































*kevinstandagephotography*​


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*Chennakeshava Temple चेन्‍नाकेशव मंदिर*
Belur, Karnataka 




























































*kevinstandagephotography*​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

everything is in so much details.


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

Yellow Fever said:


> everything is in so much details.


Yes this temple is extremely detailed
Here's more images


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*Mukteshwar Temple मुक्‍तेश्‍वर मन्दिर*
Bhubaneshwar, Odisha


























































































































*kevinstandagephotography*​


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*Modhera Sun Temple | मोढेरा सूर्य मंदिर *
Modhera, Gujrat


































































Kevin Standage Photograhpy ​


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*Mt Trishul त्रिशूल पर्वत*
Uttarkhand














































Wikipedia​


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*Kathakali Dance*











































Kevin Standage Photograhpy​


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

An Odissi Dancer in front of the Magnificent Mukteshwar Temple.










_Source: _@tattvacinta​


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

Meenakshi Amman Temple










Source: @tattvacinta​


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*Pratapgad Fort **प्रतापगड किल्ला*
Maharashtra













































*Kevin Standage **Photography*​


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*This Beautiful Statue of Nataraj(**नटराज) at the National Museum, New Delhi*

























Kevin Standage Photography​


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*Ancient Rock-Cut Temple of Ellora and Elephanta.*

















Source​


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*
Rani Ki Vav or The Queen's Stepwell*
Patan, Gujarat






















































Source: 1 , 2​


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*Mahabaleshwar*
Maharashtra




















































Kevin Standage​


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*The Sun Temple of Modhera*
Gujarat, India































Source: Gujarat Tourism​


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*Iruppu Falls*
 Kurchi, Karnataka, India










*Photo by Godwin Bephin on **Unsplash*​


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

Raadhakalpa Dance Company


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*Periyar National Park*
Kerala, India

































Kevin Standage​


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*Mumbai International Airport *






Anuj N​


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

_Downtown Mumbai __in Twilight Glow - Anuj N_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos and videos from India


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos and videos from India


Thanks!


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

Classical Dance at Brihadeeswarar Temple, Thanjavur


----------

